# Official: Trade Antoine Walker for



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

A bag of peanuts, and Paul Pierce for a doughnut. 
This will motivate Vin Baker
IMO GREAT TRADE, it dosn't give Vinny a chance to shine, but the peanuts and doughnut will clear space as soon as Baker eats them.

Damn you guys did any of you notice that Vinny is the problem, not Walker?


STOP THE WALKER TRADES.


----------



## el_raulin (Jun 5, 2003)

Maybe we can manage to get some muffins or cinnamon rolls in return also.

I agree... Walker is going nowhere right now. Stop the silly rumors.


----------



## NE sportsfan (Jun 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> A bag of peanuts, and Paul Pierce for a doughnut.
> This will motivate Vin Baker
> IMO GREAT TRADE, it dosn't give Vinny a chance to shine, but the peanuts and doughnut will clear space as soon as Baker eats them.
> ...


 :rotf:


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

Oh Antoine is going somewhere. All I can hope is he gets sent to Sacramento or LA and gets on a winning team that treats its players right. (I guess I hope he goes to Dallas then. He can bring some defense to them)

The trade rumors are getting ridiculous lately and as much as I want Walker a Celtic for life I am willing to give him up so he gets to play for a team commited to their players. Unlike the current idiots who own the Celtics.

By the way Vin Baker isn't the problem either. He didn't trade for himself. Lets give him a chance this year.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

I like Walker too. I think he is a better player than he is getting credit for!But the problem is that if we keep him we will just stay 4-8 seed for ten more years, not even near a championship! We have to do something! He is the only player who has some trade value and can bring us some quality players in return (I loved the Boston-Chicago trade). We are not getting any beter throught draft (see past few years) and we dont have the cap space for star free agents. I believe none of us is happy with the current situation and something needs to be done. I would rather see we dont make the playoffs for next 3 years and win the championship in 5-6 years, than make the playoffs for next 10 years but without a chance to get a ring! I think it is time we get out of this "no-future" situation and do something!
And one way out of this is trading Walker.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> I like Walker too. I think he is a better player than he is getting credit for!But the problem is that if we keep him we will just stay 4-8 seed for ten more years, not even near a championship! We have to do something! He is the only player who has some trade value and can bring us some quality players in return (I loved the Boston-Chicago trade). We are not getting any beter throught draft (see past few years) and we dont have the cap space for star free agents. I believe none of us is happy with the current situation and something needs to be done. I would rather see we dont make the playoffs for next 3 years and win the championship in 5-6 years, than make the playoffs for next 10 years but without a chance to get a ring! I think it is time we get out of this "no-future" situation and do something!
> And one way out of this is trading Walker.




Do you really see Paul Pierce re-signing with this team if we trade Antoine and don't make the playoffs the next 3 years? You are assuming that Pierce would be dumb enough to stay with Boston
knowing he has no shot at a title?

How many players do you think would sign with the Celtics in three years under your theory if the team sucks. No Big Free agent under this bargining agreement is going to sign with a team who isn't winning.

Trading Antoine isn't the answer. Unfortunetly after he is gone is the only time anyone will figure that out.


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> I would rather see we dont make the playoffs for next 3 years and win the championship in 5-6 years, than make the playoffs for next 10 years but without a chance to get a ring!


If you don't care what happens in the next 3 years, then why not wait until Baker is off the books? Keep the nucleus intact, develop the players you have, try to improve in the draft, and make the trades you're capable of making. I think they can grow and improve that way. Then when Baker's off the books, go after that big piece that will put them over the top. And who knows, maybe Baker can still make an impact while he's here.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

You have got a point there!But I am just tired of this pat position. It is like nothing is going on-for the better or worse! I just want to see some signs that we are going forward!


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theBirdman</b>!
> You have got a point there!But I am just tired of this pat position. It is like nothing is going on-for the better or worse! I just want to see some signs that we are going forward!


I get your frustrations but nobody thinks about things like me lol.
You build onto a team. You do not subtract players like Pierce and Walker.
If it takes a few years of playoff round 1 and 2 exits till we get some cap relief it is still better then bombing. Heck if Jason Kidd goes to the West the Celtics team we have is very capable of making the Eastern Conference finals year after year till we have that cap space.

Lets face it. No team in the East is going to win the NBA finals anytime soon. Not untill the East gets to draft some big time players like Yao, Shaq, Garnett and Duncan. Isn't interesting how the greats always end up in the west. Well except Shaq who started in the East.

Somone needs to ask Stern why all the impact players end up in the West.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Birdman brings up excellent points*

A few years of early playoff exits? Not in Boston, my friend. Birdman is right...if we can do something we do it. In three years we would be a better team. That is a long time, and Pierce would re-sign.

As for all the impact players going West, Shaq went in free agency, the Rockets won the lottery, the Spurs won the lottery after David Robinson, Sean Elliot and others got hurt, and everyone else got players while the Bulls ran roughshod over the league, ie. Minnesota and Garnett.

By the way, Chris Bosh appears to be an impact player. Antonio Davis is still a solid contributor. Make the deal.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Birdman brings up excellent points*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> A few years of early playoff exits? Not in Boston, my friend. Birdman is right...if we can do something we do it. In three years we would be a better team. That is a long time, and Pierce would re-sign.
> 
> As for all the impact players going West, Shaq went in free agency, the Rockets won the lottery, the Spurs won the lottery after David Robinson, Sean Elliot and others got hurt, and everyone else got players while the Bulls ran roughshod over the league, ie. Minnesota and Garnett.
> ...








And Davis has a horribLe contract and is much oLder than WaLker...no deaL........


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Birdman brings up excellent points*



> By the way, Chris Bosh appears to be an impact player. Antonio Davis is still a solid contributor. Make the deal.


Chris Bosh is a skinny 19 year-old who is more likely to become the next Darius Miles than the next Kevin Garnett. And whatever he becomes, he will need 2 years to develop.

If they do the deal, in 2005-06 they will be paying $25 million, or nearly half their payroll, to Vin Baker and 38 year-old Antonio Davis, a pf masquerading as a center who provides no offense. 

They may have lottery picks in 2004 and 2005 (since they probably won't make the playoffs without Antoine) but they won't have the money to sign a top 5 pick without paying luxury tax.

The proposed deal with Toronto would make them a hopelessly bad team until 2006-2007.

The Celtics might even regret trading Vin Baker straight up for Davis. Baker is 5 years younger, 2 inches taller, and may be a more skilled player when he is drunk than Davis is when he is sober, particularly on offense.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Bosh and Davis*

John, what do you know?
^^^attackng other posters is not appropriate discussion- Louie 

Bosh is the reason you make this deal. I think the consensus among scouts is he is closer to Garnett. We will see what he develops into, whether we make the deal or not.

As for the Baker quip, you saw what Vin could do last year. I don't remember him being too effective on the offensive end. Maybe we were watching a different player. 

I hope Danny makes this deal. If Amare Stoudamire can contribute his first year, maybe Bosh can do something. Either way, add two big guys into our rotation, and we're better rebounders for sure. And we would make the playoffs. It's kind of hard not to in the East.

I love Antoine, too, but I'm not blinded by that. Thanks to Chris Wallace, we now have to deal one of our two stars to improve on the fly.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Bosh and Davis*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> John, what do you know?


A lot more than you. If they do this deal they are a 25-30 win team for the next 3 years.

If you go over to some of the other forums you will see the Toronto fans already gloating. For the Raptors, trading Davis for Walker is comparable to trading Vin Baker for Elton Brand.


----------



## ThereisnoIinteam3 (Apr 19, 2003)

You really are in denial if you think Paul Pierce will stay with the Celtics if we do this trade.
If this trade happens and the Celtics are mediocre Pierce will sign somewhere else when he has the chance too.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Hey guys, let's focus on basketball and not the other posters, alright?


----------



## JBone4eva (Oct 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> STOP THE WALKER TRADES.


preach..


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ThereisnoIinteam3</b>!
> You really are in denial if you think Paul Pierce will stay with the Celtics if we do this trade.
> If this trade happens and the Celtics are mediocre Pierce will sign somewhere else when he has the chance too.








Thank you my good friend and good nite to aLL...can we put this topic to rest aLready???????.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Back to the Basics*

If Bosh were the next Darius Miles, I really don't think several teams would be trying to deal up.

As for the Walker stuff, I think he'll be with the team this one last year and he'll be gone after a first-round exit.

Finally we have an ORIGINAL CELTIC back in charge--the Pitino and Wallace madness of player personnel moves are over. I feel confident Danny Ainge will do the right thing.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Back to the Basics*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>
> 
> As for the Walker stuff, I think he'll be with the team this one last year and he'll be gone after a first-round exit.
> 
> Finally we have an ORIGINAL CELTIC back in charge--the Pitino and Wallace madness of player personnel moves are over. I feel confident Danny Ainge will do the right thing.








We won't Lose in the first round and I am happy as weLL about Ainge, can't wait for draft day........


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*OK...maybe we'll do better...*

I'm excited about the draft, too...And more than a little intrigued about free agency. Nobody we get this year in the draft will probably contribute this year, but maybe we can get a solid rotation player in free agency, maybe even a starting PF or PG. If Antoine slims down he can play his more natural SF and we'd be in business.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: OK...maybe we'll do better...*



> Originally posted by <b>Truth34</b>!
> I'm excited about the draft, too...And more than a little intrigued about free agency. Nobody we get this year in the draft will probably contribute this year, but maybe we can get a solid rotation player in free agency, maybe even a starting PF or PG. If Antoine slims down he can play his more natural SF and we'd be in business.








Here's what I posted in the Free Agents Forum:

Pavlovic @ 16 as a 3rd scorer, #20 either a PG or BIG GUY, preferabLy a big guy, and get a PG via FA to heLp us...OR Big guy via FA and PG @ 20........


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I agree with the Birdman, Walker is our only tradeable commodity and if the deal is right you have to pull the trigger. It's nothing personal against Walker, it's just time.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> I agree with the Birdman, Walker is our only tradeable commodity and if the deal is right you have to pull the trigger. It's nothing personal against Walker, it's just time.








Not time to acquire a 2nd Vin Baker (AD) and a pick we don't know about, trading the proven Leader and ALL-Star shouLd get you just that in return...AD and a pick are not that, enough enough enough enough of the WaLker trades........


----------

